# Convert two door garage to a one door garage



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

First thing, before you think any further about doing it, is to know how the proposed change in doors will work once you remove the center post between the doors. Is this in a gabled endwall with a truss rafter above it? Sidewall? You may have a structural issue when you attempt to remove the center post, as well as putting in a full header above the wider door opening.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm actually just looking to buy a house and want a two car garage with a single door. I've seen several on my buyers report that are decent houses but have the two door garage. So far I've decided to not even look at the house unless it has a single door garage, but if it's something that could be coverted without spending a great deal of money, I might consider it.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

That being the case, depending on where you are, the prices could be from reasonable...$3500 to the sky. The problem is basic: Most single doors, side by side, are 8 or 9 feet wide. Door headers usually only span the doors, and not across the center post. You would have no way of knowing how it was built unless the garage walls were not rocked. Like I said, it is a structural thing, and could get really pricey.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Sounds like something I'll try to avoid. Thanks joasis.


----------

